# mosquitoes in my tank



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been noticing these little mosquitoes around on the walls and i look in my tank and i see these little things that are at the surface of the water (they have a long fuzzy body with a round head) . I also see mosquitoes on the surface of the water. I have a powerhead at the surface of the water to increase the surface agitation but the mosquitoes wont go away. I keep killing them every time i see them on the wall.

I've tried putting some guppies in there to see if they would eat the mosquitoes by my reds end up eating the guppies.









Anybody have some solutions to this? thanks.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

300 guppies should do it haha idk just messin


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Tison said:


> 300 guppies should do it haha idk just messin


LOL. It better do the job.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Try a Betta. Mine used to eat or atleast try to eat anything that hit the surface of the water. If it would fit in its mouth it was as good as eaten. Ive caught it swimming around with a guppy hanging halfway out of its mouth.


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Retaks said:


> Try a Betta. Mine used to eat or atleast try to eat anything that hit the surface of the water. If it would fit in its mouth it was as good as eaten. Ive caught it swimming around with a guppy hanging halfway out of its mouth.


Alright. I'll try that, hopefully the betta will get a chance before my RBPs eat it first.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

get an archer or a large grupo of misquito fish


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you know anyone that will let you borrow thier oscar? (if your p's wont eat them)...maybe salt will kill them?????? Im sure the pros will know what to do.

Maybe if you just net the larva out of the tank and smash any you see on the wall, eventually they might die off.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^yeah, oscars are awesome for removing anything from the surface (mine will bit my finger if he is hungry enough and my finger is close enough to the surface)
can you move the Ps to a different tank? if so, i would do that, then pick up an oscar (mine was 6 bucks) keep it for a week or so to kill the mosquitos, then bring it back to the store and say they get too big for the 10 gallon (a lie i hope) tank you have, and get your money (or store credit more likely) back, i mean, who CANT spend six bucks at the fish store. I never go to the LFS unless its imperative that i do, because when i do, i come out with 50 bucks worth of stuff every time.
good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I think the best solution would be a product called "Pre-Strike Mosquito Torpedo"

Here is some: Click Me!

It is meant to control some 5,000 gallon, so just break off a piece accordingly. Fortunately you will not have to remove your piranha and it is safe!

Good Luck!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

mosquitoes perefer stagnant water, do a water change


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I'd try adding some floating plants (like watersprite) for the guppies to hide in at the surface, so they could have protection while they snacked.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how the heck does mosquitoes get in your house to the point ware there taking over your fish tank dam dont you get bit


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

mosquito dunks work alright. ( find @ petstores/garden and nurserys centers?) i have a few tanks out back that i float them in . i've never had a mosquito problem. Is your tank an open top one? I have a couple open top tanks inside that never had larvae in them. they'd make great grub for my newts if they did, though! most of the tanks have guppies or tetras and even plain ol comets. they seem to keep all the bugs and nats in check. I dont think anything would last very long in your Red tank. Danios maybe? I dunno, but let us know how you make out. good luck


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have no idea how the mosquitoes got into my tank. But whenever I do see them on the wall I'll smash them to pratcially nothing. haha. About the stagnant water issue, water at the surface is constantly moving, kind of like a tropical storm. But the little buggers still come. Sometimes I'll see them on the inside of my tank and I'll smash them too. At one point I've seen them chilling on the water. I have no idea whats going on.

My tank is fully enclosed know. I cut acrylic and covered all openings to try to keep whatever mosquitoes outside, outside. Some reason they keep reappearing.

I tried the guppy method but my RBPs have already ate them all. As far as moving my fish again. I don't think I'll be doing that again. Too much work for me. I dont have any spare tanks for equipment for the temporary housing.

I'll give the oscar a shot and see what happens. If that fails, I'll try the medication. Thanks once again.









I'll let yall know how it goes.


----------

